# Install questions: canon pixma mx860



## itiswhatitis (Dec 12, 2009)

hi all,

trying to get a new canon pixma mx860 installed, and the manual isn't really answering my questions. network setup is as such:

dsl box -> wireless router -> hardwired to 1 computer, wireless to several others

there's not a diagram or any sort of help in the manual for having both wired and wireless machines attached. is this possible? can i use the wireless router, somehow, to gain access to the printer for the wired computer? or am i stuck buying a wireless card.

more details:
wireless router is a few years old, buffalo brand
wired computer is on win 7, real new
all wireless are xp

thanks!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Your printer will connect to the router (ethernet or wireless, your choice) like any other device. It will need to be configured for the network and will be subject to any security protocols that are in effect. Any user/computer which has the appropriate permissions will then be able to install and use the printer over the network. 

Instructions for installing your printer on the network is included in the documentation that came with it. If you no longer have the docs, they are available for download here:

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...oadDetailTabAct&fcategoryid=334&modelid=18121


----------

